# Do you bite your nails?



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Just curious 

Also, if so... why do you think you do?
If you used to, and have stopped, how'd you stop?

If, and only if, you're an INFP, can you vote here as well?

Thank you


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I do, but only if the are too long.
I used to bite them like all the time.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Never have.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Nope, not my thing now or in the past.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Anxiety says yes, I say no. On and off basically. I go a year without, then start for a month, then get angry at myself and stop again.


----------



## Fawny (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm horrible, I've been biting my nails for as long as I can remember


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to bite them. But now I have clippers and I hate the uneven feeling that comes from biting them.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INTJ - don't, never have
my husband, an INTP does and always has. 

My daughter does, but my son doesn't.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

No, never


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

No, but I used to grind my teeth and three of my upper front teeth are chipped because of it.
:frustrating:
I used to have to wear a bit when I slept.
:blushed:
Also, I sometimes chew my cuticles, but not for neurotic reasons. Just to get rid of excess flesh.
:mellow:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Sometimes…


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I used to bite my nails, but now I pick hangnails, which have a satisfying tinge of pain with them.

I know that's bad and neurotic etc. etc. But I do it without even thinking about it.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

It's actually never been one of my habits. I've always found it rather gross.


----------



## That Time Of Year Again (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol not a habit I want to get into. Looks painful and unsanitary.


----------



## That Time Of Year Again (Nov 15, 2017)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I used to bite my nails, but now I pick hangnails, which have a satisfying tinge of pain with them.
> 
> I know that's bad and neurotic etc. etc. But I do it without even thinking about it.


Oh my gosh I literally cringed lol. Don't do that to yourself!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

because im hungry. need to survive


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I do it because it's easy to do it anywhere and anytime. I think long nails are disgusting.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I used to, but I hated it when I cut too deep with my teeth, so I stopped. 

It's not because of anxiety or anything that I used to bite my nails. It was really a mix of boredom and laziness. When I had nothing to do, I'd check my nails and then realize they needed cutting but was too lazy to grab a nail clipper so I just used the next best thing. My teeth.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

@dlb 

wow we're getting many responses


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Golden Candle said:


> @dlb
> 
> wow we're getting many responses


hehe, yeah  I'm feeling hopeful


----------

